# Hip/Elbow Scores and Breeding



## Harpen (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey All, 
Hoping you can help me. I am looking to breed my Vizlas. We have had them DNA tested and our Dog has hip score of 3;3 and elbow 0 and our bitch has just come back with hips 6;7 and elbows 1. Are these acceptable hip and elbow scores for breeding?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This may help you understand it better.
With your bitch having a 6/7, her hips would not be acceptable for breeding.








Hip Scores


A diagnostic X-ray (See Figure 3) can then be submitted to the BVA together with the scoring fee and a part-completed certificate. The vet then signs to certify the radiograph was taken on the date...



www.vizsla.org.uk


----------

